# 2015 Cloth Dash to Vinyl/Leather



## taylorsheps (Jun 9, 2015)

I have bought a 2015 Cruze not long ago, and one part I'm starting to dislike is the stupid cloth dash/door pieces.

The major question I have is if the 11-14 dash pieces will fit onto a 2015 Cruze. They seem to appear the same but I'm not sure if anybody has removed one and checked. 
I've found the pieces on eBay and such, just worried of purchasing them if they don't fit in the end. 

Next is removing the cloth, and re-covering it in vinyl/leather.
I feel like vinyl would be so much easier to clean(instead of having to use a vacuum and a lint roller) and would make the interior look that much better and have a "premium" feel.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't seen it here yet but I've seen a lot of cars where people will recover their interior trim. I am slowly getting to the point that I want to do mine in black as opposed to my tan setuo. Trying to figure out how the dash bits come off seems like it will be the hardest part.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Idk on if the parts will switch over but you can remove them and have them recovered by someone or do them yourself with a little patience and good glue. Did mine a while back and all seem to be holding up pretty well. Had the black cloth and went to a black vinyl with leather look. Makes the car look soo much nicer and sooo much easier to clean. Removal really isnt that bad for the dash pieces. The two next to the steering wheel pull off (are clipped in) and the passenger pannel had 3 screws you acess after opening the glove box, then it pops off (clipped in too). The doors are a little tricky as they are plastid welded in. For that a med size drill bit will work and some very short and fat screws with washers secure it back in.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

They sell leather ones on eBay the whole dash is about $150 oem parts I'd do that route


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll wind up doing some styli on mine. That's why I'd rather do it myself. Will likely come in a little cheaper that way. I'd like to be better at stitching as I'd love to run a red stitch seem down the center. All around it. But that's unlikely.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

But the door panels will have to come off? If I understand that right?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> But the door panels will have to come off? If I understand that right?


Yes, you need to get to the back of the panels to break the welds off.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet. Got that down to a science on most cars doing window regulators all darn week. Ha ha


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry forgot to say the door panels have to come off first lol. And it cost me about $50 to recover all my dash and door pieces. Def a batter way to go if you can imo. If you would like the stitch look into local upholstery shops. Know a few people that took all the pieced off and took them to a shop to bave recovered then just re installed. Want to say cost there was between $150-200.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Theres lots of leather door panels for sale too might be worth cost since doing them yourself is a pita and lets be honest oem will look better than turn around and try to resale yours.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Let's be honest, I can do just fine. It probably won't look oem as that's not what I'm going for. But if it were, it would be too close for anyone to tell.


----------

